# Made A Trailering System For My Truck



## kstrayhorn

I hope this is the right section for this post, but I figured "Trailers" is about as relevant as possible. I got a 12' Alumacraft jon boat because it fits easily in the bed of my truck. However, I found that I have to load it with the stern flush against the cab side of the bed to secure the boat safely. This does not allow me to leave my outboard on while hauling, which is a huge inconvenience. Instead of buying and modifying a truck bed extender, I found scraps in my shop and made my own. The end result is a pretty convenient system, so I figured I'd share it here. I didn't think about documenting my process until after, so most of the pictures I have are saved Snapchats. Anyway, here it goes:

To start, here is how I previously had to load and haul my boat:






Essentially, here are my starting materials. I had the two lengths of square tubing already welded at a 90 degree angle with a brace in the joint from an old project that never saw completion. I also had the pipe and a pair of angle braces laying around as scrap. In this pic, I already cut one end of the square tubing to the right height, notched the end to accept the round pipe cross bar, and was testing the fit:





Unfortunately, I won't have access to a welder until I go home for the summer, so I had to figure out a solid plan to bolt the pieces together until then. This was difficult since I can't reach bolt heads inside the pipe and I felt that drilling all the way through it would compromise the structural integrity. So the best plan I came up with was to use toggle bolts. However, this presented its own problems as the toggle nuts were too long to fit and expand the pipe. Therefore, I modified them, cutting down the ends to just short enough that they would fit:





Also, the toggle bolts required a 3/4" hole, but my condensed toolbox while I'm away at school only includes up to 1/2" so I went at it with a grinder and a Dremel and hoped for the best:





After getting it all together and tightened down. I was clearly a little proud at this point:





I added some 2" PVC over the pipe crossbar to function as rollers to aid in loading, and they are also a little bit easier on the boat. They truly make it feel less than 5 lbs. A 2.5" bolt on each end of the crossbar keeps the rollers on and a pair of eye bolts on the vertical shaft provide points for transom straps:





And here's how it looks all done, loaded up, and strapped in. In addition to the two transom tie downs, there are two ratchet straps diagonally over the boat to each corner of the bed and I have a safety rope tied to the bow handle. There's about 23" of rear clearance without the outboard. With the weight of just the boat and motor, its still balanced, but I added the cross straps to hold the front down just to be safe:





I've also made a lock for the clamps on my outboard as well, which I might write up and post here soon. Other than that, I am thinking about taking the leftover carpet from when I redid the side bunks of the trailer for my Malibu and making a pair of ramps that I can use to make loading even easier, and I am trying to engineer some kind of cheap winch system. I've been thinking about maybe steel cable running across the front of the bed through the tie down loops with a come along that I can clip to the cable and bow handle. Well, I hope y'all enjoyed my backyard engineering as much as I did, and feel free to let me know if you have any concerns, criticisms, or questions.

Thanks


----------



## DaleH

I like it, good job! But I think legally you'd need to ADD and hang an orange flag off that OB prop ... 

Probably a good idea to do so anyway ... to help stop some teenager who's driving and texting from shearing off the lower unit.


----------



## kstrayhorn

Oops! I took that pic after I put the outboard on to test the weight balance. I didn't go anywhere like that. It sits like this right now:


----------



## Tallpine

The only thing I would be concerned about is the transom not being supported with the weight of the motor on it. It could damage your transom. Anybody else have thoughts on this?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Your going to put a hook in the hull where it sits on the extender.
Buy a trailer.


----------



## ggoldy

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Your going to put a hook in the hull where it sits on the extender.
> Buy a trailer.


I have a slight crease across the ribs on mine, probably called "dimples", from bumps while driving with mine a few times. I loaded mine like the first picture. I bought a trailer mostly so I could launch and load by myself without scraping the bottom at the launch.

How about a piece of 3/4 plywood the length of your bed, so the tailgate will close when not in use. Pull the plywood out just beyond the transom for transport?


----------



## kstrayhorn

I appreciate all of your input. I'm going to build a trailer, I just have to wait until I'm back home for the summer so I have the tools and space to work with. I don't haul it like this for any distance. I leave the motor on a stand in the garage most of the time. This just makes it more convenient when taking it to the water, which is just a straight and flat 15 minutes. I was going to carpet some 2x4s the length of my bed so that they will fit when empty as well. I was going to try leaning those like a ramp to make loading easy until the transom meets the edge, then rolling the boat and wood together the rest of the way in. Would you think a homemade transom saver would help any? This is all just until I get the trailer figured out, hence why I'm building it all rather than just spending money on a brand new one. 
Thanks


----------



## Trouble

Do you load and unload with the motor on the boat? I have a 14 ft jon that I haul like this, but I don't leave the motor on the transom.


----------



## overboard

If there's any worry about the transom, I would just lay the motor in the boat, on a piece of carpet or something, and put it on when you get to the lake. 
I made a T like you made in order to haul long lumber, etc., if you get a trailer don't cut it up to fabricate something else, it may come in handy down the road.


----------



## jethro

Yep, I agree, that is gonna damage the boat eventually. Unless maybe you only haul very short distances? I have that same exact motor and it's heavy. Heavier than the boat itself. I don't know if I would even trailer with the motor mounted on the transom? Maybe I am being over cautious though.


----------



## kstrayhorn

Sorry guys, I've been away for a while. I've adapted this system a bit, primarily only how it's fastened to the boat. I have an eye bolt on each side on the back where the trailer sticks out past the boat with a cam lashing strap through each. I have clips on the rear handles so I just clip on the straps and tighten. To hold the front end snug, I have an eye bolt sticking out on each side so I use a cam strap over the boat and hook it in the eyes on each side. Works really well.

When I'm running trot lines down the street I leave the motor on, but I have a piece that sticks out and holds the lower end out a bit so all the weight isn't bouncing and yanking on the transom. When I do that, I move all my weights and gear to the front to keep it balanced. However, for any other transport, I lay the motor on a tire in the front end of the boat.

I'm really pleased with how well this system works, but I'm thinking about selling it now to find something 14'-15.5' and wider


----------



## dootech

Cheapest bet is a used trailer on cr


----------



## perchjerker

not sure about this one

I would at least put a light (or 2) on the back of the motor instead of relying on a life jacket for visability

I could be afraid of getting t boned or clipped by someone not paying attention in the darker hours or low visibility conditions.

No one is going to expect a boat hanging way off a truck like that

I would light it up like a christmas tree


----------



## jethro

I'm interested in how you launch and retrieve it with that motor on the boat! Do you do it solo or only when you have a helper?


----------

